# marantz blu ray connection related



## venkataraman manu (Dec 11, 2011)

Greetings fellow Shacksters,
I want to share a recent problem with my Marantz blu - ray players 5007 and 7007
Both were connected to my Marantz 7008 thro an old tried and tested '1.3' HDMI cable.Both were working ok but suddenly the 5007 went into a standby mode and refused any command. I replaced it with 7007 and it too developed the same problem.I have sent it to service.Fortunately it is under warranty but my query is will '1.3' HDMI connection produce this type of problem? The problem in both players appear to be similar and the common factor was the connecting cable.Being 3D it needs 1.4a ( high speed ) connecting cable and since my old 1.3 was working I connected it to the blu-rays and thro to the 7008. The thing is, it worked,including 3D movies but suddenly while I was watching a blu-ray movie ( not in 3D )7007 froze and went into the standby mode. When I try to switch it on, the light just blinks and no pic,no command accepted.Can anyone throw light on this matter?
beat
Manu


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Shouldn't be the cable itself. You can try another to be sure. Turn off HDMI CEC / control of it isn't off by default. Is this problem repeatable? Does it consistently happen?


----------



## venkataraman manu (Dec 11, 2011)

rab-byte said:


> Shouldn't be the cable itself. You can try another to be sure. Turn off HDMI CEC / control of it isn't off by default. Is this problem repeatable? Does it consistently happen?


Thanks but the player does not respond to any signal from remote or main unit. The standby light just blinks. No display, nothing!


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

I'd try the obvious first, sorry if you've already been down this road. Power cycle, factory reset?

Beyond that I'd see about switching to an oppo.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Sounds more like a problem with the power or possibly if your using a wired Ethernet connection that could send static through and cause damage. Is the player using the same circuit as the receiver?


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> Sounds more like a problem with the power or possibly if your using a wired Ethernet connection that could send static through and cause damage. Is the player using the same circuit as the receiver?


Hadn't thought of the data cable and just assumed the AVR would be damaged by a power issue. Good call for trouble shooting +1


----------



## venkataraman manu (Dec 11, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> Sounds more like a problem with the power or possibly if your using a wired Ethernet connection that could send static through and cause damage. Is the player using the same circuit as the receiver?


Hi thanks for your thought
Yes I use an Ethernet cable going from my router separately to the avr and the blu Ray. 
I sent it to Marantz service and they have replaced the power supply board. Said an IC was defective. I am awaiting the shipment back. 
If it is the Ethernet don't you think the avr will also be affected? It is not.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

some things are more sensitive than others its hit and miss. 
I highly recommend you get a power bar like this one here that has protection on the Ethernet cable as well as the power.
http://www.amazon.com/Tripp-Lite-HT...TF8&qid=1415198574&sr=8-5&keywords=tripp+lite


----------



## venkataraman manu (Dec 11, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> some things are more sensitive than others its hit and miss. I highly recommend you get a power bar like this one here that has protection on the Ethernet cable as well as the power. http://www.amazon.com/Tripp-Lite-HT10DBS-Theater-Protector/dp/B0002QPC28/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1415198574&sr=8-5&keywords=tripp+lite


 I already have a servo-controlled voltage stabilizer and a spike buster


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

But as far as I can tell neither of those offer protection from the incoming cable feed (ethernet) and its quite possible that is where the problem exists.


----------



## venkataraman manu (Dec 11, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> But as far as I can tell neither of those offer protection from the incoming cable feed (ethernet) and its quite possible that is where the problem exists.


Thanks for your thought but if you think it is Ethernet incoming cable surge don't you think the router will be hit first? All my Ethernet cables are from the router. And the router is working fine. All other equipments like avr, my pc are fine too!?
We need a diagnosis here.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

venkataraman manu said:


> don't you think the router will be hit first? All my Ethernet cables are from the router. And the router is working fine. All other equipments like avr, my pc are fine too!?
> We need a diagnosis here.


No, not necessarily. I highly doubt that the router is sensitive enough to be effected by small spikes. Anything is possible.


----------



## venkataraman manu (Dec 11, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> No, not necessarily. I highly doubt that the router is sensitive enough to be effected by small spikes. Anything is possible.


Ok. Got you. Today I found my surge protector has an input- output sockets for Ethernet cable as well and I have taken a lead from the output to my blu Ray. Guess that would cut the surge incase any!


----------



## venkataraman manu (Dec 11, 2011)

venkataraman manu said:


> Ok. Got you. Today I found my surge protector has an input- output sockets for Ethernet cable as well and I have taken a lead from the output to my blu Ray. Guess that would cut the surge incase any!


Folks I got back the 7007. Working fine. Best audio analog and just the best coming thro my 7008. Thanks for listening ?


----------



## venkataraman manu (Dec 11, 2011)

venkataraman manu said:


> Folks I got back the 7007. Working fine. Best audio analog and just the best coming thro my 7008. Thanks for listening dde09


Hello again folks! 
Greetings! And I like to know if you have any suggestions on making the UD7007 region-free
Thanks


----------



## venkataraman manu (Dec 11, 2011)

venkataraman manu said:


> Hello again folks! Greetings! And I like to know if you have any suggestions on making the UD7007 region-free Thanks


And I have a question on the Marantz app forbiphone. I have it but it doesn't control my UD7007! It controls my avrs both 6007, 7008. Any suggestions?!


----------

